# Magazines



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys, just starting a thread where people can discuss good/bad magazines. Or perks and drawbacks of others.

I personally try and use manufacturer specific mags (ie glock made mags for my glock, beretta made mags for my beretta)

With AR15 I love the PMAGs, they have worked flawlessly for me!

My AK I try and get whatever I can find. My MAK 90 came with 3 5 round magazines, at first I thought they were useless but they are very important if you are shooting prone, you can get much closer to the ground, thus, reducing my silhouette.

So remember, while HI-Capacity magazines are great, there are definitely perks to smaller, low cap mags for rifles!


----------



## O.M.F.U.G. (Jan 27, 2012)

Good point. Thats a very good point in regards to prone position where I have a gas mask with the filter on the opposite side of my shooting eye/cheek. 

I love the magpul magazines, they are very quiet, durable and look bada**! 

Next one I get though I'll get one of the PMAGS. Thanks for the tip and great thread!


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the pmags myself. I don't like anything to rattle or get dented, but then again I don't like anything to get cracked like polymer. I think they are both easy to clean though. Love the look of both. I was thinking of getting one of those very long clips for my 9, but only to use in extreme situations. Any drum that is plastic that I ran across is total junk in my opinion.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea the metal AR Mags can be loud when changing in and out, but the pmags are pretty quiet and solid for being polymer. I only use Polymer in my AR and my Glock 27. Everything else is steel. AK looks stupid with polymer in it, and the metal ones just seem sturdier. Plus if you carry them in a rig setup the metal ones could act as a layer of protection, should you get shot in the stomach and you have 2 fully loaded 30round steel mags, the shot might not get through...i smell a mythbusters...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

acidlittle said:


> ...AK looks stupid with polymer in it, and the metal ones just seem sturdier. Plus if you carry them in a rig setup the metal ones could act as a layer of protection, should you get shot in the stomach and you have 2 fully loaded 30round steel mags, the shot might not get through...i smell a mythbusters...


Haha! You've spent way too much time thinking on stuff like this! I love it though! Awesome thinking! Haha!! My dogs are looking at me like I've lost my mind laughing when I read this.

I agree with the looks of the ak also, it would be like a darth vader suit mixed with legos.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

My boy made a Darth Vader out of leggos. :lol: I will give the pmags a try for my AR.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

You will love them, solid build quality plus the follower in them is a non-tilting one, easy to take apart (no tools needed) and come in a variety of color...just not multicam, yet


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

for my beretta i went with a generic 4th mag. i dont like not having the plastic on the bottom should have spent the extra 7 and got bretta brand. but it shoots well.but went galco holster
for the M&P 9 and 40 i got name brand and went with bladetech holsters.
both rugers. i went factory mags and 
for the coltm4 went magpul.


----------

